# BMW M1 - Photoshop



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I had started this picture a few months ago and just remembered about it today so i thought i would finish it off and post it up.

BMW M1










Modifications

M3 Alloys
M3 Mirrors
M3 Rear bumper and exhaust system
M3 Side air vent
Light tinit on rear windows.

As always all comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks great to me :thumb: nice work.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Very good work fella, looks "natural!"


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks good, but...










...the reason why they almost certainly won't have a new M1.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Who burnt the rear bumper?  

Very clever work, far beyond my PS ability :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah that's good

really subtle but probably very accurate if they did

Nice one


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

the 1 Series are fantastic - have to have one in white tho


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

topchop :thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Tyke said:


> Looks good, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, the original M1 will never be replaced or surpassed


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Just done a quick picture of the front view.










Same modifications as before.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

be nice to see it dropped a few inches


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

and it's gotta have the M3 bulge on the bonnet

otherwise looks spot-on - really like the changes to the front bumper, subtle but aggressive


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

My first thought was "what's he on about?" - which goes to show what a great job you've done on the editing!

I had to have a much closer look at the original before I twigged!!! Doh!


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats some photoshop skills you have there!

IMO it looks like a fat rollerskate :lol:


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

Buzzsaw said:


> be nice to see it dropped a few inches


got to agree and really good chop :thumb:


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> the 1 Series are fantastic - have to have one in white tho


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Good work buddy, but the 1-Series is a shambles!


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

great chop :thumb: , add a bonnet bulge and de-chrome the window surrounds :thumb:


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Amazing photoshop mate  looks mint


----------

